# Sled



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guy im lookin to pick up a sled for next year and would like one capable of hauling 2 super sacks with fullbodies at a time. what sled would u guys recommend, not really wanting to spend a fortune but will if it means quality, would like to find one thats easy to pull with a four wheeler but also able to pull urself if needed so not to heavy. THANKS


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

GooseSlayer8 said:


> super sacks


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

never heard of a super sack? :eyeroll: The large feed bags they load off the barges, to clear up any confusion!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Go to the Otter sled web sight the have a good selection there. Or go to Tractor supply, Fleet Farm and look and see what they have for calf sleds.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Like it or not an otter sled is the best way to go... Its worth the money for the quality... Cabelas also sells them..


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

TSC doesnt have much for calf sleds but Mills Fleet Farm has a good selection of sleds


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Got a fourriver's sled this year. Use those same bags myself to haul stuff out. Got two bags in the sled at a time and had no problem pulling. Well made sled for about $300.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

this year we were getting pressed for time to find something to move our 40 dz fullbodys out to the field. i just couldnt spend $200 on a sled so at the last minute i thought of a car hood. we can put 5 dz in a bean seed bag and go. its ******* but it works and it was free.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

flight cancled said:


> this year we were getting pressed for time to find something to move our 40 dz fullbodys out to the field. i just couldnt spend $200 on a sled so at the last minute i thought of a car hood. we can put 5 dz in a bean seed bag and go. its ******* but it works and it was free.


That is classic right there!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> flight cancled said:
> 
> 
> > this year we were getting pressed for time to find something to move our 40 dz fullbodys out to the field. i just couldnt spend $200 on a sled so at the last minute i thought of a car hood. we can put 5 dz in a bean seed bag and go. its ******* but it works and it was free.
> ...


Classic in the sense of all the money spent on the 40 doz and can't justify a 200 buck sled?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Wow that is funny S**t right there....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Must have maxed out the Visa on the fullbodies.. :lol:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

brobones said:


> Classic in the sense of all the money spent on the 40 and can't justify a 200 buck sled?


In a word...........yes


----------



## riverrat942 (Mar 27, 2009)

Momarsh.com sells fiberglass sleds that are three feet wide and eight feet long. You can put two bags in a sled. If you are usually pulling the sled with a four wheeler you can ask them to put a double layer of fiberglass on the bottom. Also make sure you buy the plastic runners to screw onto the bottom of the sled (same material that is used on the bottom of air boats), its very slick and keeps the rocks from ruining the fiberglass. Momarsh is manufactured at the same plant as 4 rivers (kitco in Warrensburg , Mo), when i picked up my sled last year they said they were coming out with a four foot wide model. You might call them to check it out. My sled with double fiberglass and runners was a littles less than $400 last year.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I picked up one of the big otter sleds and I am pretty happy with it. I've used it over 30 days this spring and put some pretty heavy loads in it and have only pulled it with a quad and still haven't wore a hole in it. Look for them on sale right now and you can get them for $90-100.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

40 doz fullbodys ... u probably cant afford 200 for a sled


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Buy the biggest OTTER you can find. Buy it once and be done with it.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

we bought the med size sled fit 450 silo socks,covered with tarp blinds on top of that bungeed down 1 trip all gear,in quad loaded down, worked great!!!


----------

